# Anyone making it to Tom Danielson ride in Boulder Tuesday?



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=215934168425978

Meeting at the Boulder Cycle Sport North store on Broadway at 5pm.

Any RBR members making it out?


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

With the weather the way it is today, doubt it.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I hit that bus stop ride a few times and he happened to be on it. is he out there a lot?


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

It was a great ride on the Nelson loop as we left a little later than planned. 

Tom will be out in Boulder for the next month or so getting ready for the Tour De France. Single garmin rider being moto paced by his wife. 

Probably the nicest and coolest pro rider that i have met and ridden with since moving here.


----------

